
OpenMP Reaches into the Parallel Universe of GPUs - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/11/18/openmp-reaches-into-the-parallel-universe-of-gpus/
======
redshirt
But what about FPGAs or DSPs? I want one environment for all....

